# BLM Seeks Public Comment on San Juan River Move to Recreation.gov



## SJR Permits Silas (Nov 7, 2012)

BLM Seeks Public Comment on Amended San Juan River Business Plan

The BLM Monticello Field Office is seeking public comment on an Amended Business Plan for the San Juan River. The addendum proposes moving the San Juan River non-commercial boating permit lottery and reservation system to Recreation.gov to improve customer service and permitting efficiency. Written comments must be received by September 29, 2014. For more information, please go to the link below to view the Press Release and the Amended Business Plan for the San Juan River.

Monticello


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

The links to the press release and the business plan don't work fyi.


----------



## SJR Permits Silas (Nov 7, 2012)

The links should be working now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

